# iOS 7: mettre une image de son choix en fond d'écran ?



## hesoebius (25 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un Iphone 5s et je n'arrive pas à mettre une image personnelle en fond d'écran en la redimensionnant.

Je choisis l'image mais le bouton "recadrer" ne fonctionne pas.

Est un bug ?


J'avais un téléphone sous Android et cette fonction était de base.

Merci


----------



## iMac757 (25 Décembre 2013)

Tout simplement parce qu'il ne faut pas cliquer sur recarder! 
Appuyez plutôt sur 
écran d'accueil (si vous le voulez derrière vos icônes) 
Écran verrouillé (si vous le voulez à l'allumage )
Les deux (si vous le voulez pour les deux a la fois)  et c'est bon 
Joyeux Noël.


----------



## hesoebius (25 Décembre 2013)

Oui mais je n'ai qu'une partie de l'image.

J'aimerai la redimensionner pour qu'elle occupe tout l'écran. Par exemple si je mets un paysage, je ne veux pas voir qu'une partie du paysage mais qu'il s'adapte à tout l'écran.


----------



## iMac757 (25 Décembre 2013)

C'est impossible désolé. Je suis moi meme très déçu de ce recadrement déjà prévu par Apple.


----------



## hesoebius (25 Décembre 2013)

Donc c'est un bug.

Etonnant, je pensais avoir "le système le plus avancé au monde" pour mobile.

On m'aurait menti.


----------



## iMac757 (25 Décembre 2013)

Non ce n'est pas un bug , tout ce qui ne marche pas n'est pas appelé "bug". C'est voulu par les développeurs je pense. Et retournez sur androïd si cela ne vous convient pas.


----------



## hesoebius (25 Décembre 2013)

> Et retournez sur androïd si cela ne vous convient pas.



Détends toi lapin. Tout va bien c'est Noël.

Une image de fond d'écran que l'on ne peut pas modifier sans passer par l'Appstore, j'appelle cela un bug. 
Et si c'est volontaire c'est encore pire.


----------



## Larme (25 Décembre 2013)

Passer d'une photo 4*3 à une image 3*4, c'est juste absurde. Ça rend tout bizarre.
Maintenant, il faudrait travailler l'image auparavant (y'a diverses app's qui peuvent le faire).
Note que « Recadrer » n'est pas un bouton.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Décembre 2013)

Non ce n'est pas un bug c'est comme ça.


----------



## iMac757 (25 Décembre 2013)

Je ne suis pas tendu , j'essaye juste d'expliquer que cela ne sert à rien de critiquer à cause d'une fonctionnalité de Apple qui ne vous convient pas , d'ailleurs moi non plus et je pense que beaucoup d'autres utilisateurs. Les messages d'au dessus résument parfaitement ce que je vous ai dit. Bonnes fêtes a tous.


----------



## LukeSkywalker (25 Décembre 2013)

Pour recadrer la photo il suffit de zoomer ou dezoomer la photo!!! C'est simple comme bonjour


----------



## iMac757 (25 Décembre 2013)

Non , c'est pas si simple que ça ... On ne peut pas la recadrer comme on le souhaite.


----------



## LukeSkywalker (26 Décembre 2013)

Si tu veux redimensionner exactement ta photo fait le dans l'appli photo en forçant le mode 16:9, c'est pratiquement la taille de l'écran de l'iPhone 5.


----------



## iMac757 (26 Décembre 2013)

Le format 16:9 est beaucoup trop grand pour l'iPhone 5


----------



## LukeSkywalker (26 Décembre 2013)

Non c'est du 15.975/9ème


----------



## iMac757 (27 Décembre 2013)

Essayez par vous meme , j'ai essayé de recadrer une photo en 16:9 . Rien de mieux , voir pire la photo est plus zoomée. Il faut  que la photo soit prise par l'iPhone lui même en mode portrait. Sinon cela a des chances pour ne pas marcher , par exemple impossible d'avoir la totalité de la photo si elle est prise en mode paysage cela semble évident. Idem pour les photos prises sur un site web! Elles ne sont pas dimensionnées pour l'écran de l'iPhone. Alors soit prendre des photos en portrait, soit des fonds d'écran spéciaux pour l'iPhone.


----------



## Inizia (27 Février 2014)

Salu, alors dsl je me permet de déterrer ce post (peut-être que l'auteur n'a toujours pas trouvé et a jeté l'éponge lol et puis sa peux toujours servir au Futur personnes cherchant un réponse concrete) alors pour ce qui est des photos Fond d'écran, en effet comme la cité la personne avant moi, si tu prend une photo avec ton Iphone directement, il serait bien plus simple pour toi de "redimensionné" ta photo afin d'optenir le fond d'écran de ce qui se rapprochera le plus de ce que tu veux

Si c'est une photo télécharger ou prise sur google image ou sur internet tout simplement, sache que l'iphone non pas que ce soit le 5 ou le 5s mais plutôt l'ios7 possède sa propre taille d'écran, et donc si tu ne lui met pas une photo avec les dimensions parfaite de l'ios7 tu va effectivement avoir ce problème de Zoom et Dézoom (autant te dire donc que tu ne pourra jamais mettre de photos télécharger en fond d'écran avec une dimension "parfaite" tu sera systématiquement obligé de laisser le forçage de l'ios7 ou de changer de photo ^^)

Et pour info, sur Androïde en effet tu peux mettre des paysage qui font 15 cm de long ... Mais le téléphone la redimensionne sur 3 écran, 4 ou 5 écran ... Tu doit slidé de Gauche a droite pour pouvoir regardé ta photo en entière donc excuse moi mais dans le genre bizarre on est sur du Lourd aussi lol 

Et le systeme de "Zoom, Dézoom" il a existé (comme sur Androïde) depuis le tout premier iphone, tu pouvais effectivement mettre n'importe quel image de n'importe quel dimension en fond d'écran, et si la photo était trop petite pour la redimension, l'iphone la complétait de Partie noir comme pour le 16.9ème sur ta télé afin que tu puisse l'avoir en fond d'ècran et comme tu est arrivé extrêmement tard sur iphone tu n'as pas pu le constaté sur les ancien ios (donc normal que tu sois très très Surpris ^^)

Et pour répondre a la dernière question, bien sûr que si cela a été voulu par Apple ce système de "Forçage" et non ce n'est surement pas un Bug car la petite fenêtre inscrite "Redimension" n'est tout simplement pas un bouton Mdrrrrr c'est uniquement un signalement afin de te dire que tu est en mode "Recadrage" lol donc si ta passé 20 minutes a appuyé sur le bouton ou a éteindre ton tèl ou quoi, dsl cela na servit a rien xD, ce système de forçage a été choisi par Apple a l'unanimité en découvrant les résultats de leurs Sondage en Amérique sur "quel type de photos m'étiez vous en fond d'écran ?" les 3 quarts ont répondu "mes enfants, ma famille ou ma copine", et le reste pour "mon idole, ma stars préférer ect" (donc des photos téléchargé) Apple a donc décider de mettre ce système de "Forçage" sur ios7 afin que les photos prises avec l'iphone soit plus sympa en Fond d'écran et surtout de meilleur qualité, car grâce a ce système les photos ne perde pas en qualité si tu Zoom ou Dézoom, c'est une contre partie si tu préfère ^^

Voila Voila en espèrent vous avoir un peux aidé, rassuré, déçu ou tout ce que vous voulez mais pour les plus blazé de la Life, je pense que pour ios8 nous aurons le choix entre les deux car ce système a fait beaucoup parlez de lui et je pense qu'il n'est pas dans l'intérêt d'Apple de laissez ces nombeux clients mécontent par rapport a sa.

Tchouuuu 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h58 ----------

Je viens de me rendre compte que je ne vous avait pas donné la Solution ... 

Telecharger sur l'apps store l'appli gratos "NoZoom" et "Wall Fix it" "Wallpaper Fix" aussi doit être pas mal (jamais essayé mon application "NoZoom" me suffit depuis le début ^^) après il rerste tjr photoShop lol et sa fameuse redimension ultime ^^ 

Voilou


----------

